

4.3.2.1 -- Another google DNS ip - davidu

Nobody seems to have noticed the other Google DNS IP that they haven't disclosed yet.  It's 4.3.2.1<p>You heard it here first. :-)
======
est

        $ whois 4.3.2.1
        Level 3 Communications, Inc. LVLT-ORG-4-8 (NET-4-0-0-0-1)
                                          4.0.0.0 - 4.255.255.255
        Google Incorporated LVLT-GOOGL-1-4-3-2 (NET-4-3-2-0-1)
                                          4.3.2.0 - 4.3.2.255

------
lurkinggrue
Wow! That is the same combination to my luggage.

~~~
trafficlight
I use 1.3.3.7 myself.

~~~
bhseo
Way too many geeks use that for 4 digit codes.

------
aaronsw
They totally beat 4.2.2.2, which was my previous go-to server.

~~~
jokergd
4.2.2.2 is still easier to type since you dont need to move your fingers at
all

problem with 8.8.8.8 is you have to use the right hand to type it

------
sriramk
Can someone who understands IP addresses explain what Google does to get these
IP addresses?

~~~
forkqueue
They were sub-allocated 4.3.2.0/24 by Level3. The traffic isn't actually
handled by level3, the block is being advertised by Google's AS (15169).

------
Luyt
I have difficulty getting a nice domain name, let alone IP address ;-) How do
they do it?

~~~
PieSquared
$$$?

~~~
leif
Not necessarily. Remember that these people are generally pretty clever. The
story behind GOOG-411 is pretty good (though I don' think I can say it here;
if you have a friend on the inside that knows you can keep your mouth shut,
see if you can get them to tell you).

That said, it's unlikely that any amount of cleverness can buy an IP address,
so yeah, probably $$$$$$$$$$.

~~~
steveitis
Blargh. Anyone care to share it anonymously?

<http://pastebay.com/> ?

------
lanstein
Nice work :)

------
ahu
thank you from China！

~~~
cycojesus
and from Vietnam !

------
pwnstigator
Other? What was the first one?

~~~
timf
8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=974642>

------
babo
Query time is 43 msec while opendns.com is 102 msec, not bad!

~~~
ashleyw
opendns.com != OpenDNS. Try pinging 208.67.222.222

~~~
blueben
Who said he was pinging? He said "query", not "ttl".

